# Biscuit Tuck



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Can someone explain,from begining to end step by step on how to get the biscuit lok\ok using velvet material?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

what do you mean by biscuit post a pic i wanna know how to do some stuff also im gonna go buy some velvet this week


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Check out the PIMP PROJECT here in custom interiors. Very well worth the time. Many pictures.

This guy from across the ocean really knows his shit.

He does a breakdown on a seat for his car.

Props to you Joost.

Later
TC


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 3 2003, 07:01 PM
> *Can someone explain,from begining to end step by step on how to get the biscuit lok\ok using velvet material?*


 get the material, use foam so it "puff up", get the plexiboard, staple the material to the back of the plexi-board, use the buttoms with the long metal clips. push the buttoms as far to the board as you can, and staple the metal clips to the board. is that what you were looking for ricardo?
like my red inserts for my battery covers? thats biscuit tuck...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

There are several different ways to do it. If you look closely at some of the custom interiors you can see there is a big difference in quality of the tucks which comes about in the method used, plus the skill of the upholsterer. There was an article in Lowrider magazine, maybe ten years or so ago, that described one very good way of doing it(happened to be one of the very few tech articles LRM has ever done that was actually worth the paper it was written on). I'll see if I can find the article. If you want a good example of the way biscuit tuck is supposed to be done, look at the Lifestyle cars that were done by Bob & Sons.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 10 2003, 02:05 PM
> *There are several different ways to do it. If you look closely at some of the custom interiors you can see there is a big difference in quality of the tucks which comes about in the method used, plus the skill of the upholsterer. There was an article in Lowrider magazine, maybe ten years or so ago, that described one very good way of doing it(happened to be one of the very few tech articles LRM has ever done that was actually worth the paper it was written on). I'll see if I can find the article. If you want a good example of the way biscuit tuck is supposed to be done, look at the Lifestyle cars that were done by Bob & Sons.*


 I remember that, they were doing trunk inserts on John Kennedy's T-Bird. :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz+Nov 10 2003, 02:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (locomaz @ Nov 10 2003, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AWSOM69_@Nov 10 2003, 02:05 PM
> *There are several different ways to do it. If you look closely at some of the custom interiors you can see there is a big difference in quality of the tucks which comes about in the method used, plus the skill of the upholsterer. There was an article in Lowrider magazine, maybe ten years or so ago, that described one very good way of doing it(happened to be one of the very few tech articles LRM has ever done that was actually worth the paper it was written on). I'll see if I can find the article. If you want a good example of the way biscuit tuck is supposed to be done, look at the Lifestyle cars that were done by Bob & Sons.*


I remember that, they were doing trunk inserts on John Kennedy's T-Bird. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
ya that would be the one i remember as well-----best how too for biscuit that i have seen to date-----peace


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

have you been trying to call me, ricardo? 
you would always call with a blocked number. :dunno:

PERFECTION CAR CLUB :0 :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Nov 9 2003, 11:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Nov 9 2003, 11:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cruize1_@Nov 3 2003, 07:01 PM
> *Can someone explain,from begining to end step by step on how to get the biscuit lok\ok using velvet material?*


get the material, use foam so it "puff up", get the plexiboard, staple the material to the back of the plexi-board, use the buttoms with the long metal clips. push the buttoms as far to the board as you can, and staple the metal clips to the board. is that what you were looking for ricardo?
like my red inserts for my battery covers? thats biscuit tuck...[/b][/quote]
Sup Albert,

What size foam should I use?


----------

